
Show HN: Using Twilio Verify instead of firebase phone auth - bones97
https://medium.com/@6ones/why-i-used-twilio-verify-for-phone-authentication-26a67bfc981
======
mtmail
"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

